# Dead Leaves?



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I thought there was a couple of dead leaves left on a plant today. Until I tried to pull them off!


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Hawk moth.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Bobowler


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's an 'Eyed' Hawk moth....the lower wings will have vivid staring 'eyes' evolved to scare predators away. When disturbed, the moth raises its forewings to reveal the staring eyes. These are some I hatched after keeping several caterpillars...the effect is astonishing.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

You're right Roger it showed the 'eyes' when I touched it thinking it was a leaf. It's still in the same place since first thing this morning and seems to have got lighter in colour.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That may well be, Roger... in your third pic, it's showing the typical hanging wings of a newly emerged moth/butterfly, and I suspect that this was the first pic you took. In this case, the wings are still a bit damp and floppy, and so appear darker. After a few hours, the moth assumes its normal resting position with its wings held flat, and they will appear lighter, as in my shots above.


----------

